# Need Some Advice, Using YHT-390BL



## Guru64 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the following 5.1 setup:
YAMAHA YHT-390BL 5.1

I followed some guys settings for certain options,
- all the speakers are set to small
- the sub volume is set at 4 out of 10
- the Ohms is at 6
- the cross-over is set to 110Hz

Now my questions are:

I have the surround speakers 5 feet from the listening position and the front speakers are 11 feet away.

When I adjust the surround speaker settings on the amp to be at 9 feet even though they are at 5, then I get better surround sound in my opinion. When I set it at 5 feet then the sound syncs with the front speakers which takes away the impact of having the sound separated for the surround effect.

Am I missing something or is it suppose to feel at sync with the other speakers?


The other question is that my amp has an option for LFE Settings for Speakers and Headphones which is separate from any sub settings or sub LFE settings. The Speaker LFE settings let me adjust from 0 to -20.
When I set it to -20 then the system gives me a richer sound experience. The sound comes across softer or cleaner while the bass gains a more theatrical vibe to it.

My questions are, what is this Speaker LFE setting? Is setting it to -20, too much? Can it hurt the speakers?

It seems to work good with my sub that's set at 4 out of 10.



Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

The surround distance settings are just implementing a delay. To you, having the delay be less must sound better and that's fine. Setting the distances only served as an easy way to set the speaker delays, but if you found what works, then stick with it.

It sounds like that extra LFE setting is a normalization adjustment. Some movies have the bass way high and it almost drowns out the dialogue. The main LFE adjustment is just setting the level to keep steady with the main and surround speakers. The assumption is that they receive the same pink noise input signal and the volumes get matched. This is just the final amplifier section that is getting adjusted.

Your other LFE adjustment setting is likely taking place during the processing part of the receiver. The effects are cumulative, but it's just another knob to fiddle with to dial in the sound.

Hopefully someone with that exact setup can help you out -- I'm not familiar that exact system.

Good luck and welcome to the Shack :wave:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

By setting the surround distance to 9 when the speakers are actually 5 feet away, your surround signals are arriving earlier from your speakers to your ears than they should. If you want to introduce an artificial delay, you should actually set them to 1 foot.


That being said, your surround effects are supposed to sync up with your fronts pretty well. When a plane flys over head, it should create a smooth transition from front to back. If you prefer greater, more artificial sounding delays, your AVR probably has modes like "Hall" or "Theater" built in. I'd set my speakers up as intended by the manufacturer, and use these surround fields if you're not happy with the surround effects.

Keep in mind that these surround fields will disregard the way the movies was mixed and you won't be hearing the movie the way the sound engineer intended.


----------



## Guru64 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------

